# scuba gloves for fishing?



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ok, got a question for the scuba divers....

Not a diver and don't know much about the sport, but I'm looking for a good alternative to cold hands during winter time fishing. Do you guys/girls have any recommendations for gloves that could be worn by a kayak fishermen during cold weather to keep hands warm/dry?

Much appreciated.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Floridian in Oregon here, where I kayak and bass fish year round. 

I wear these Kinko Hydroflectors, they are a little thick, but I cut the thumb off my right one to use with baitcasters 

They are insulated and completely waterproof up to the collar, other colors available, super grippy, they came in real handy during our last snow storm 

I tried 2 pairs of neoprene gloves when I got there but didn't like them, usually fit pretty tight to be effective and the sealed ones made my hands sweat

I know ice fisherman up there prefer them but I'm not sure if their hands are wet as often as on a kayak, where water is dribbling down a paddle or constantly being flung around


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

I use fingerless merino wool gloves and full fingered wool gloves. Depending on how cold it is sometimes I will wear both together. I too am no longer in Florida. NC now.
My hands usually don’t get wet but if they do I always have back up gloves in my kayak.

~JOE~


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

barefoot said:


> ok, got a question for the scuba divers....
> 
> Not a diver and don't know much about the sport, but I'm looking for a good alternative to cold hands during winter time fishing. Do you guys/girls have any recommendations for gloves that could be worn by a kayak fishermen during cold weather to keep hands warm/dry?
> 
> Much appreciated.


Scuba gloves might work for you, but they are really designed to keep you warm while underwater. Just like a wetsuit, hey trap water and your body heats the water. You may want to try a pair of insulated waterproof gloves.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Diving neoprene gloves will work fine. But like any fingered glove a mitton type will work better. A mitton has thumb and two other pockets for the other 4 fingers. Keeping the hands warmer.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/under-armour-liner-20-gloves-for-men?ds_e=MICROSOFT&ds_c=Shop%7CGeneric%7CAllProducts%7CHigh%7CSSCCatchAll&msclkid=e8ff28aae8311b9d5f6249518b35ceeb&gclid=e8ff28aae8311b9d5f6249518b35ceeb&gclsrc=3p.ds



I wear them while running my skiff under a heavier glove and then remove the heavier glove when I’m fishing.

I’d suggest you can do something similar with your kayak…wear the liners when you’re fishing and then a waterproof glove while paddling.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Guys, thanks for the comments.

I carry 2 pair of gloves and swap them when wet.
My hands are the only thing that gets cold when winter fishing. 

I already wear a pair of waterproof gloves under my insulated gloves but the cold seeps in eventually. Just exploring other options and I appreciate the input.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

barefoot said:


> Guys, thanks for the comments.
> 
> I carry 2 pair of gloves and swap them when wet.
> My hands are the only thing that gets cold when winter fishing.
> ...


Perhaps wear the waterproof gloves over your insulated gloves. That may help.


----------

